# Mbuna food



## Drexciya (May 4, 2013)

Hi all!

Please can you advise?

I have 2 queries:
1. food for juveniles Mbuna
2. cichlid food for mbuna & peacock cichlid (Aulonocara) .

1. I feed my mbuna the following food :

New Era Rift Lake Green Cichlid Pellets
Sera Granugreen

They don't seem to be voracious eaters... some just watch the pellets as they hit the floor and that's where they stay.
The Sera Granugreen is particularly difficult for the them to eat as my fish are juveniles..this food appears to be quite hard.

What can I give them so they "home in" on the food and enjoy it?
Is this any good :
http://www.zmsystems.co.uk/index.php?ap ... gepremgran

The protein level is a concern for me. Is this ok for vegetarian fish?

I just want food that they'll enjoy and bring out the best in them..size & colour.

2.I have read that I'm not supposed to mix mbuna and peackcokc cichlid.  I am thinking about mixing Line Bred Peacock with my mbuna.  
Is this going to work? and If I do what food would be best for them both? 
How do I get around the feeding issue? Do i feed them at sperate time?

Cheers!


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

Mbuna you want food that's around 35% or even lower protein. I think what ever that stuff in the link is tooo muh for them. Might be ok for peacocks and Haps but not sure. I usually use omega one cichlid flakes for my juvenile and fry. Can crush it to what ever size you want and then use new life spectrum 1mm slow sinking pellets. My fish go nuts go both. Not sure if you can get them in th UK. Alway can try EBay


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

+1 for New Life Spectrum. My Mbuna would always devour it!


----------



## Drexciya (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation.
I have places an order for New Life Spectrum - Cichlid Formula(sinking pellets 1mm).
Hopefully they will prefer this food.


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

I hope they like it. Mine always ate it until it was gone and then swam around looking for more.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

i think o.s.i. spirulina flake food is a good product as well i use it in conjunction with the new life spectrum


----------



## kat12510 (Apr 28, 2012)

Can't say anything about the food but I have a mixed mbuna peacock tank and they do just fine! I just sold my extra males of both my OB peacocks and my empresses but before that everyone got along. Now I'm down to just one of each. No problems.

3 Yellow Labs
1 Acei
1 Demasoni
1 Rusty
1 Albino Red Zebra
1 Red Zebra
1 German Red
1 OB Peacock 
1 Strawberry Peacock 
1 Red Empress


----------



## Drexciya (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Kat!

What did you feed your mbuna & peacock?


----------

